# Running older JRE Environments on Snow Leopard



## krisdphillips (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm trying to figure out a way to run Java 1.3 on Mac OS X Snow Leopard. I know I can install 1.4.2 and 1.5, but I'm struggling a little to get 1.3 to run. I have a legacy application that runs just fine on panther (Its an old Web Start app and it will NEVER be updated unfortunately), but won't run on Snow Leopard, obviously, due to the more recent Java version. It simply says "The application has requested a version of the JRE (version 1.3*) that is not installed". If you guys have any idea how to run it, even if I can wrap it somehow, it would be greatly appreciated. I hate having to run Windows XP in Parallels JUST to run this one application.


----------



## krisdphillips (Apr 9, 2010)

*BUMP* Nothing?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you still have the source code (.java) file(s) from the old application. You can re-compile the program using latest Java SDK. Or you could try one of the many Java de-compilers on the net so that it can be updated.


----------



## krisdphillips (Apr 9, 2010)

The application was created by a company that went out of business called Portal Software. It is a binary and cannot be recompiled. It only runs on java 1.3.1.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

What does the application do? Have you looked for alternatives?


----------



## liquid_vision (Apr 17, 2010)

I had no end off issues with JVMs on MacOS over the past year.

Until snow leopard, I couldn't get Java 1.6 working on my mac, and so had to work with alternatives.

SoyLatte works pretty well for running legacy apps, although for developing on it was kind of lacking.

There is also ChaiVM, but I haven't used it in a fair while (the last time was on an old FreeBSD system)


----------

